# 16 month old constantly taking off diaper



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay so my son is constantly taking off his diaper these days. It is driving me nuts but is it a sign of something. Does this mean he is ready for potty learning? Or is it simply that he likes to run free with the wind? LOL Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My dd loved taking off her diaper at that age too. And pants, pajamas, socks, shoes, whatever she could. For her it was more of the novelty of being able to control the clothing on her body herself rather than wanting to potty train. I didn't consider her ready to PT until she was obviously wanting to take her diaper off because of discomfort and unwillingness to wear it, coupled with interest in sitting on the potty. Which was about 19 months for my dd and 21 months for my ds.


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

My DS did this at about the same age. He definitely was not ready for potty learning, just finally able to take off his diaper! I had to start making sure I put pants over his diaper once that started happening, and also started using diapers with snaps instead of velcro.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmmm...well thanks for the reply mommas. I wish I could afford cloth ones at all much less with snaps







. It's quite funny to see him running around bare butt, but the trail of sposies behind him, not so funny,lol.


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

DS also likes to take off his diaper, especially if he is in a sposie. The velcro is irresistible. We also have better luck with cloth diapers, but we use prefolds with home made pull up fleece covers and snappi clips. Very inexpensive if you sew.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

We ECed dd starting about 7mos (very casual, just by timing and she was in dipes the majority of the time). At about 13mos, she was walking and I gave her lots of nakey butt time and had an ikea potty in each room and she started using them on her own. She was out of dipes day and night, by 20.5mos. She truly potty-learned.

Why not gently introduce the potty (using EC principles can be done at any age, and it is really about communicating about elimination, not "potty-training"). He may surprise you!!


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

It could either be interest in potty or just a developmental milestone of being able to moving little fingers in a way to be able to undo the diaper.

If it drives you nuts, I have had some success with putting one piece outfits on my children in the past.


----------



## lisavark (Oct 27, 2007)

Another suggestion here to try a little EC! It's lots of fun and doesn't have to be stressful. And it's so nice for toddlers to get a little naked time.









And...yeah, cloth diapers with snaps are awesome too.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

try putting the diaper on backwards, it could make it harder for him to take them off! its worked for us in the past


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

It's definitely not too early to try ECing but if you aren't ready for that, I recommend onsies instead of shirts.


----------

